# Database Discussions > Microsoft Access >  How to stop Microsoft Access Error 3817?

## speidel

This is a full error description: *«The multi-valued field '|' is not valid in a CROSSTAB query.»*
Any help is greatly appreciated!

----------


## Adriano0

	"Error 3817" appears and crashes the active program window.
	Your PC frequently crashes with Error 3817 when running the same program.
	Microsoft Access Error 3817 is displayed.
	Windows runs sluggishly and responds slowly to mouse or keyboard input.
	Your computer periodically freezes for a few seconds at a time.
These 3817 error messages can appear during program installation, while a Microsoft Corporation-related software program (eg. Microsoft Access) is running, during Windows startup or shutdown, or even during the installation of the Windows operating system. Keeping track of when and where your 3817 error occurs is a critical piece of information in troubleshooting the problem.
Causes of Error 3817
	Corrupt download or incomplete installation of Microsoft Access software.
	Corruption in Windows registry from a recent Microsoft Access-related software change (install or uninstall).
	Virus or malware infection that has corrupted Windows system files or Microsoft Access-related program files.
	Another program maliciously or mistakenly deleted Microsoft Access-related files.
Runtime Errors such as Error 3817 can be caused by a variety of factors, so it is important that you troubleshoot each of the possible causes to prevent it from recurring.
I can recommend you to scan PC for computer errors.
If you are still experiencing the issue read info here: 
http://qa.site5.com/databases/access...e-disappeared/

----------

